# SEOUL | Cheongnyangni Station Hanyang Sujain 192 | 192m | 630ft | T/O



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

_New residential complex next to Cheongryangri Station, Line 1. 
*
LOCATION*: Cheongryangri-dong, Dongdaemun-gu
*KOREAN NAME*: 청량리 동부청과시장
*HEIGHT*: Tower 101 > 205m | Tower 102 > 205m | Tower 104 > 180m | Tower 103 > 180m
*FLOORS*: 59, 59, 47, 45_











_*START DATE*: 2015
*COMPLETION DATE*:2018

Source: 
asiae.co.kr
Daum.kr
Naver.com_


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks i was forgot this project. nearby VBD of seoul good


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

_*LOCATION SITE* (Map of January 2014)_


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Current Rendering!*


















59 floor.
Contractor is Kumho E&C(Kumho Richensia).
Constrution will start in Next year.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*old design*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Not a very active project and I'm not very familiar with it, but there was an article this February. Project seems to be going on Under the *Cheongnyangni 59* name.

The article mentions that the project is moving forward with discussions about financing and this kind of things.

If anyone's aware of the details of the project or has heard more recently, go ahead^^

http://www.thebell.co.kr/front/free/contents/news/article_view.asp?key=201602030100008610000523


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

According to this article, this project is gaining steam again and could start construction this year.

The current completion target is 2021.

http://view.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2017031713520194102


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

According to this article, Hanyang Group will lead the redevelopment project and will launch a new Premium Residential Brand in March 2018.

http://www.newstomato.com/ReadNews.aspx?no=787565


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

The project has successfully passed the city's Safety and Environmental Review. Almost all the administrative processes leading up to the start of the construction have been completed. There are still a few steps on the commercial site, so I don't think we're going to see much going on on the site before 2019, but we'll see... good news nonetheless.










http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?year=2018&no=80652


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Updated renders published by Hanyang Group.










http://www.cnews.co.kr/uhtml/read.jsp?idxno=201802231709064870798


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Ugh...That's gonna have to be some amazing cladding to make these proportions work.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/11930


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hanyang Group has announced that it could start selling apartments as early as September, and the project is likely to become known as Hanyang Sujain.

http://www.edaily.co.kr/news/news_detail.asp?newsId=01157846619245328&mediaCodeNo=257&OutLnkChk=Y


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

The project now has an official name: *The Onner Dongdaemun*

Construction has started.





































http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12209


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://cafe.naver.com/jaegebal/886720


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I like these


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Detailed renders:



















http://cn192.sujain.com/




























http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12336


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*New Name changed to Cheongnyangni Station Hanyang Sujain 192*

The height will officially be 192 meters, and the website for the sale of appartments is now online: http://cn192.sujain.com/


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?oid=417&aid=0000413702


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://blog.naver.com/danabora1/221641878906


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Source: Kakao Maps


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

û?????? ȿ???ظ????÷??̽? ???ֿ????? ???? : ???̹? ī??







cafe.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한양수자인


Balance for your Life




www.sujain.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한양수자인


Balance for your Life




www.sujain.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한양수자인


Balance for your Life




www.sujain.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한양수자인


Balance for your Life




www.sujain.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한양수자인


Balance for your Life




www.sujain.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한양수자인


Balance for your Life




www.sujain.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한양수자인


Balance for your Life




www.sujain.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한양수자인


Balance for your Life




www.sujain.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한양수자인


Balance for your Life




www.sujain.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한양수자인


Balance for your Life




www.sujain.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한양수자인


Balance for your Life




www.sujain.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한양수자인


Balance for your Life




www.sujain.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

한양수자인


Balance for your Life




www.sujain.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------

